# Puppy - Stairs



## Carlo Hernandez (Aug 30, 2008)

I have seen a few threads and google this too. But when should I start to worry about my pup not wanting to go down the stairs? He is 13 weeks old, and we have to carry him down everytime to go out. It seems like he expects it now and is getting heavy! 

We tried treats but he only made it down one step. Should I keep trying with treats or will he just get it eventually? 

Thanks!


----------



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

Carlo Hernandez said:


> I have seen a few threads and google this too. But when should I start to worry about my pup not wanting to go down the stairs? He is 13 weeks old, and we have to carry him down everytime to go out. It seems like he expects it now and is getting heavy!
> 
> We tried treats but he only made it down one step. Should I keep trying with treats or will he just get it eventually?
> 
> Thanks!


A pup should be doing this by 7 weeks of age. Dont carry him down. Set him in the middle of the stairs and leave him alone with food at the bottom. If that does not work, then set him close the the bottom (about the 3rd step up). At 13 weeks he should be able to climb up and down small puppy ladders.


----------



## Kadi Thingvall (Jan 22, 2007)

Are these the stairs in your house, your front steps, ?? how steep, how many stairs, are they open, etc.

I agree with Mike a puppy should be able to go up and down the stairs by 6-7 weeks, depending on how high they are, how big the pup is, etc But this sounds like a mental (confidence) issue not a physical one. 

I would put the pup 2-4 stairs from the bottom, and just leave him. Go sit down, or hang out somewhere that you can see him, and he can see you, and just wait. His desire to join you will eventually get him to come down the stairs, at which point you can praise him. And then repeat. I find with pups who have never seen stairs and don't want to do them, just a few times up/down and they are doing them like there was never a problem. 

I would also make sure this pup gets out and around lots of other stairs, agility equipment, funny footing, etc. I suspect you will see some issues in other environments that he needs some confidence building on. Address it now and it shouldn't be a problem later in life.


----------



## Carlo Hernandez (Aug 30, 2008)

Kadi Thingvall said:


> Are these the stairs in your house, your front steps, ?? how steep, how many stairs, are they open, etc.
> 
> I agree with Mike a puppy should be able to go up and down the stairs by 6-7 weeks, depending on how high they are, how big the pup is, etc But this sounds like a mental (confidence) issue not a physical one.
> 
> ...


I will try leaving him in the middle. 

He has no problem going up the stairs, its just down. The stairs are about 6 steps, then 3, then 6(goes in a circle). If I leave him in the middle he will just run up, so maybe I need to block him from coming up. I just didnt want to force him as I read that that might make it worse. 

He has no other problems with other obstacles, jumps over toys my son lays down, and goes over differnt type of equipment in our playground.


----------



## Anna Kasho (Jan 16, 2008)

My first thought is pretty much the same as suggested, abandon him on the stairs and walk away, let him decide to come down. He's just gonna have to buck up and do it eventually. You know his own MOTHER wouldn't carry him down, so... :lol:

That's what I've done with all my dogs. Just a very matter of fact introduction to a new experience.

However, you can also try a trail of favorite treats down the steps, or rolling his favorite toy down and letting him chase (with you safely holding the leash, of course).


----------



## Carlo Hernandez (Aug 30, 2008)

Thanks guys!!!! 

I put him in the middle of the steps and blocked him from going back to the top. Then I walked down and sat on my couch. Bout 5 mins later he walked right down!!!! Now he is going up and down like a champ!

So how do I keep him from going down the stairs and into the basment and getting into trouble......JUST KIDDING!!!!


----------

